# steam locomotive tender marker lamp colors



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wondering what the normal lamp Colors would be on rear facing marker lamps on tenders would be. assuming red' would this be correct?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes... but lit markers are hung on the rear of the _train_, so this typically wouldn't actually be the locomotive's tender unless it's running "light" (no cars) or it's a pusher on the rear, helping a train up a hill.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

There are also specific situations where the markers will be turned to show green to the rear (when cleared up in a siding for another train to pass), but yes, normally red.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

CV

It's been a long time ago...but did I see white or clear marker lights on
the front of steamers? When are white lens used as markers? Cabooses
had markers but they were red to the rear, I think.

My Bachmann Doodlebug came with fake white front markers.

Don


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Those aren't marker lights. 

Classification lights (displayed on the front of the train) and markers (displayed on the rear) are two very completely different things used for different purposes. (Although physically they look very similar, and on diesels the white/green class lights and red markers are all mounted together, the usage is very different.)

Class lights were used under timetable/train order style operation. Once that sort of operation was permanently discontinued and replaced with direct radio clearance systems, class lights went away. You'll note that modern diesels don't have them anymore.

Trains would display coloured signals (flags and lights) to indicate the following:
White - extra train (not running on a listed timetable schedule)
Green - one or more additional section(s) following (multiple trains running on the same regular timetable schedule)
No signals - last (or only) section of a regular train.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Cris

Very interesting. Information we can all use.

So those 2 fake white lights on the front of my Doodlebug
were to indicate what? This exact unit in prototype ran through
my home town into the 1950s or later on a regular daily
schedule. It had these same light
fixtures just as my model does.

I notice on most steamers the same type of light fixture on
either side of the loco front below the stack. The lens is usually
clear. How were they used?

Don


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Don, these are the classification lights mentioned above.

If running on a regular timetable schedule, the lights would be dark/unlit.

They'd be white if it was running as an extra train.

Green if there are other sections of the same schedule following (unlikely for a doodlebug).


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok red to the rear how about to the sides' I'm thinking green should be correct.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

An old Kerosene marker lamp had 3 green lenses (normally facing front and sides) and 1 red lens (rear). In those cases where green was displayed to the rear, the lamp could be turned in the bracket to show green outwards.

Later modern cabooses with electric markers just had the red and green (but sometimes just red) lights facing the rear only.

See the lights mounted at the top corners of this modern (1970s) CP caboose:
http://canadianfreightcargallery.ca/cgi-bin/image.pl?i=cp434658&o=cprail


----------

